# Origen 1:1 Clone



## thekeeperza (21/5/14)

Just listed on FT - http://www.fasttech.com/products/1/10008099/1716601

Would be interested on how this compares with the original @Tom 
??


----------



## TylerD (21/5/14)

Awesome stuff!
I am waiting and checking everyday for the Atomic RDA to come in. If they do I will add this one as well.


----------



## Hein510 (21/5/14)

Nice find!!!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## thekeeperza (21/5/14)

TylerD said:


> Awesome stuff!
> I am waiting and checking everyday for the Atomic RDA to come in. If they do I will add this one as well.


Nice RDA - would have to add one to the basket too!


----------



## Xhale (21/5/14)

I coudnt resist buying it...now the wait for vapemail begins again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (21/5/14)

that atomic I want for my reo

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## johan (21/5/14)

Nice find @thekeeperza I'm going to pull the trigger and add to my basket


----------



## Tom (21/5/14)

i love my Origen! it makes really good plumes and good flavour. The channels at the bottom are good liquid depots. It is in daily use, coupled with the Vanilla. Stunning, hard hitting combo that.

I read on a german forum that the clones are quite good too. There is a reseller for the clone here, but I thought that 40 euros was way too much for a clone, therefore I rather bought the original. well, I am looking forward to your opinions once you get them in.

Gesendet von meinem LIFETAB_E7316 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (21/5/14)

btw, when you guys want to coil it....it was supposed to be coiled vertical....which is a schlep. i am coiling it horizontal, and its perfect like that. I cant see the need for vertical coiling....

Gesendet von meinem LIFETAB_E7316 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (21/5/14)

Wonder if one will be able to use the bottom feeder kit on the clone?


----------



## thekeeperza (23/5/14)

TylerD said:


> Awesome stuff!
> I am waiting and checking everyday for the Atomic RDA to come in. If they do I will add this one as well.


Just made it to FT today - http://www.fasttech.com/products/1/10008108/1720800


----------



## johan (23/5/14)

thekeeperza said:


> Just made it to FT today - http://www.fasttech.com/products/1/10008108/1720800



US$9.06 is an excellent price as well


----------



## thekeeperza (23/5/14)

johan said:


> US$9.06 is an excellent price as well


For sure - into the basket you go!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MurderDoll (23/5/14)

thekeeperza said:


> For sure - into the basket you go!



Whats the chances of you adding another and I eft you?


----------



## TylerD (26/5/14)

thekeeperza said:


> Just made it to FT today - http://www.fasttech.com/products/1/10008108/1720800


Wow! I go away and it gets added! Whoop! It is added!


----------



## RIEFY (26/5/14)

doesnt look like such a good quality clone. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TylerD (27/5/14)

I've got 4 extra Atomic RDA's that was shipped this morning. If anyone wants one, let me know.
Price will be about R.100 each. Will let you know the final price when it gets here. I'm not making money here. Just a good gesture.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Spyker (27/5/14)

Not a bad price either!


----------



## Reinvanhardt (27/5/14)

TylerD said:


> I've got 4 extra Atomic RDA's that was shipped this morning. If anyone wants one, let me know.
> Price will be about R.100 each. Will let you know the final price when it gets here. I'm not making money here. Just a good gesture.



Excellent gesture! I'm in for one thanks dude!


----------



## TylerD (27/5/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> Excellent gesture! I'm in for one thanks dude!


Cool stuff. 2 gone, 2 Left.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

